# Viper 160XV remote start issue



## brian7492 (Sep 15, 2008)

I just purchased a 2004 Mercury Grand Marquis with a Viper 160XV system installed on it. At the dealer's lot, the remote start function worked fine, but now it's acting up. I can start the vehicle remotely, but the engine will only run for about 10 seconds and then shut off. It's probably something I'm doing wrong, but I don't know what exactly. I've read the user's manual from cover to cover. Never had a car with remote start before. Any ideas?


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Usualy when this condition happens, there is a reason, the battery was replace in the car or what not. The owners manual will not show you how to program Tach signal witch is what you need to do here. In this case you need the install manual. You will need to take it to an Viper dealer to have this done, as it may not be the tach singnal. It could also be the factory alarm bypass simply stopped working, sure way to tell this is put the key in the ignition(do not turn it!). Then try starting the car(by remote) while the key is in the ignition. If it is the alarm bypass not working then the car will start and because it see's the key it will shut off the alarm and the remote start should stay running.
Then you will for sure need to take it to a Viper dealer as this is a fix that is not to easy to do even for an experienced technition. As basically what is being done is fooling the factory alarm into thinking the key is in the ignition when in fact it is not.
By chance is it a ford and did you just have a new key programed into the factory keyless unit? this would cause such a condition to happen as if they did not know the remote start was there then they will not have programed in the bypass unit also, witch will need to be done. If you can not find a close place you could try contacting a lock smith as they will do the keys for the alarm guys too. Or google DEI electronics, to find the closest place to you.


----------

